# Adding a second... will personalities change??



## firelightsj (Mar 22, 2004)

I know this question has been asked a million times before, so I've been reading through old posts all afternoon! But I need your help....

My kitty Maya is a little over 1 year old, and the best cat ever (ok, I might be biased.)  She is very affectionate and outgoing (never afraid of strangers), but also LOVES to rough-house... play "chase", dart wildly through the house after imaginary prey, attack my legs when I walk by. I am gone for about 10 hours every day, and she is always SO excited when I get home at night, that I'm starting to feel bad... maybe she would like a companion kitty?

OK, I admit, I'D like an excuse for another cat, too. And I think Maya would be fine with another after initial introductions... when I got her, she was about 3 months old in a shelter, with 3 other littermates... so maybe she'd remember being around other cats? But my concern is this: would Maya's personality change at all with the addition of another??? I could never forgive myself if she stopped being the sweet, people-loving kitty she is right now! 

I would appreciate ANY experiences/opinions/suggestions!! Also, I assumed I would get another girl, because I have a small apartment and I think of girls as staying smaller... but would male be better for any reason? Thank you!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

no, she won't remember being around other cats, so do all the things you'd normally do bringing a new cat home. her personality won't change, but a new cat pal may bring out new aspects of her personality that you haven't seen before. IMHO a boy cat would make a better pal, but everyone has their own experiences. every cat is unique. but, hey, it's a new adventure! enjoy it! I think another cat pal is a great idea! :lol:


----------



## Puma (Nov 29, 2004)

Well from my experiences...I had a male who was about a year old and then I found puma who was a 3 month old shelter kitten, female. 

The changes which occured in my older male cat were mostly on the positive, he mellowed, and became less aggresive. Although now we have some problems in the house with jealousy. My older male cat is now primarily my moms cat and Puma became my cat ( she gets very jealous) 

I have only had an experience with this male/female interaction. But I know others on here have done a same sex intro and it has worked wonderfully. I certainly suggest getting another kitty, it sounds to me that your kitty is mellow and now would be a good time for you to introduce another little one into the family.


----------



## SammyO (Nov 27, 2004)

Tasha didn't change much when I brought Angel home. Angel doesn't like her so she isn't happy about that. That is a whole other story! Tasha isn't very excitable, nor does she cuddle, but is loving and that hasn't changed. The only significant change I have seen is she doesn't sleep with me anymore. Partly because Angel hid under the covers on my bed for the first month and I think partly because she has gotten used to sleeping on the couch. Angel sleeps across from her on the other couch. Of course they sleep on blankets we put on the couch which is way more comfortable then my bed! I think when we aren't there they get along but when we are around they get jealous of each other. I really think you will be fine, just pick a new cat that would be suitable for your kitty. 

Don't be discouraged by my 2 girls, I knew there was a 99.9% chance Angel wouldn't want to get along with Tasha. They warned me before I adopted her from a co-worker.


----------



## firelightsj (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks for the quick responses! It's always good to hear from people with similar experiences. SammyO, why did your co-worker predict that Angel wouldn't get along with Tasha? Any recommendations on how to pick a kitten that WOULD get along with Maya? Just go for similar personalities, or is age the biggest factor?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I really don't think you can tell a whole lot about a cat's personality in a shelter. Maybe you can weed out the ones with a really bad attitude or those that don't get along with other cats. But as far as what you end up with, it's always a surprise, and develops as time goes on. Just like a human child.


----------



## Lynda J (Sep 8, 2004)

I currently have 7 babies. I recently added Sassy, a rescue, The only problem I have had it the other cats are all 2 years and older. Sas is a kitten. And like kittens thinks everything is a toy. Tails, ears, feet. The other cats sometimes get really angry at her and will swat her. But most of the time they all curl up together. Nights are fun. I have 5 that allow me to share the bed. Sometimes it is a little hard to get room for me. But they always have plenty of space. 
Take it slow, Go through the introduction process and everything should be fine.


----------



## SammyO (Nov 27, 2004)

firelightsj said:


> SammyO, why did your co-worker predict that Angel wouldn't get along with Tasha? Any recommendations on how to pick a kitten that WOULD get along with Maya? Just go for similar personalities, or is age the biggest factor?


That is kind of a long story, Angel is 4 1/2 years old. I was told she lived with a dog at one time and 2 kittens for 2 months. They said she tolerated them after awhile but was never friends with them. Angel has...how do I say...personality issues. She has been through a lot of changes and has grown up with 3 boys most of her life. She was tormented so she is always on alert, hissing and freaking out when someone or our other cat comes up behind her. It has gotten better but we have only had her since November.

As for shelter cats, where I live the SPCA usually has an idea of what type of home the cats are suitable for. A lot of them have been in foster homes and they know how they interact. For instance, I just adopted a male cat from a foster home that they knew did not get along with other males but loves female cats. They had him for 3 years so they knew what he was like. I just brought him home so I haven't introduced him to my girls. When I wanted to adopt a second cat a friend of mine told me I should try and get a cat the same age as my first, who is about a year old. I took in Angel instead because I felt bad that they were surrendering her for no reason. In my case my friend was right. Tasha wants to play but Angel will have no part in it. She just wants to lay around. So age is something to consider. As for the female/male thing, I don't think you can count on same sex or opposite sex getting along better.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I have 2 females....they curl up and sleep and groom each other.
They look for each other always...they truly love each other!
I am so happy!


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

I have three boys and a girl. My oldest is Zoee - 9 years old (only female), Lamar - 5 years old, Zack - 2 years old & my new addition Mateo - 1 year old.

I have had Zooe since she was a kitten. She is very, very affectionate and friendly to everyone. She wants to be wherever I am. She sleeps next to me every night and always has. 

Lamar was an adult when he was introduced to Zoee. After initial hissing, etc. they were both fine. They aren't snuggle buddies. They will sleep in the same area, just not touching.

Zack was a kitten when he was brought home. I was nervous that Zoee and Lamar might fight with him or hurt him. Actually they did nothing. Not even hissing. He is He** on wheels though. He can be a little terror sometimes. He wants to play and they want to be left alone. I'm hoping that he and Mateo will play!! He along with Zoee and Lamar will lay in the same area, but no snuggling. I was suprised tonight to see Zack and Zoee laying on the couch...and Zack's leg was stretched over Zoee!!

Mateo just had his first introduction tonight, so it os hard to say how he will effect the mix.

I have always been concerned about Zoee's personality changing (she is the most social, snuggles most, etc.). With the additions I have made it hasn't had a change on her personality in the least.

Kinda of long....but hope it helps.


----------



## EllyBelly (Jan 24, 2004)

Well I had a bad experience.....

Tugger was a great cat with a really neat personality and when we added Ziggy he changed and has never gone back....He was really playful and spunky and hes nothing like that anymore....

It was heartbreaking because we hated to see him upset but at the same time were totally in love with Ziggy

Things got alittle better when we moved because I think they both were on the same turf instead of Ziggy being on Tuggers

I hate to be negative but the vet said "he will bounce back" but he never really did


----------

